# Phone shots?



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Lets see your phone shots folks?

This one was taken using an iphone 4s. I know there are some great apps out there for PP (I use snapseed and filterstorm a lot) but this ones straight from the phone. First time I've uploaded to flickr using their app too.

I need to get another work phone so I'm interested to see what other phones can do too.

Cheers


Autumn leaves - iPhone by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Nice one mate - what phone and apps have used there?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

iPhone 5 and Instagram mate, got a few more but can't put them on as they have company logo in!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

A couple from a recent trip to Eastbourne including me messing about with the panoramic feature on the iPhone 4S


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

3 taken on my iPhone 4s and used Snapseed to process.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> 3 taken on my iPhone 4s and used Snapseed to process.


Excellent - I see you've got the hang of the drama slider :thumb:

I sometimes run them through filterstorm after snapseed to remove the noise.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

B2ONGO said:


> Excellent - I see you've got the hang of the drama slider :thumb:
> 
> I sometimes run them through filterstorm after snapseed to remove the noise.


Thanks. Yes drama slider is good 

I've not tried filter storm. I will have a look.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Took this with the very first IPhone which now seems a very long time ago.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Few I took this weekend using panoramic feature on 4s.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Nice pics all. :thumb:

Nokia 6210










HTC Desire










Samsung Galaxy S3










No filters used.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Taken at the Olympics, and adjusted with some Instagram magic


----------



## Mateusz (Oct 5, 2012)

By iphone 4s and used only autocorrect in instagram. Done today at ~8 am

Sent from iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Taken on my Wildfire S

Lincoln Cathedral by badger_girl, on Flickr


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

why do people have a nice phone camera, then make it look like a 1940's rubbish camera with instagram?


----------



## Mateusz (Oct 5, 2012)

This is pure, no filter, no editing, just taken when sun was on the right side

About 1940s pic I like it for example.  I like when it looks like was taken a long time ago .

Sent from iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

DSC_0569 by Coljshanks, on Flickr

Taken with my Sony Experia S on my way home the other day!
I could have maybe taken the exp down a stop.............


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

As you can see it was extremely low light but I think it worked out really well.


Surreal by Whitto27, on Flickr


----------

